# Does the sponsor need to upload a signed Form 40SP



## Tibs (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi mates,

I just have one question.

My partner who is going to sponsor me a subclass 820 visa has already submitted the application Sponsorship for a partner to migrant to Australia. But I just see in my application there is also one place for him to upload Form 40SP Sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia, so I am puzzled, does it mean we still need to do that again?

Thank you very much for your always kind help


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

Tibs said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> I just have one question.
> 
> ...


I assume you applied online.

If your partner has completed an online application for sponsorship then there's no need to upload a paper copy


----------



## Tibs (Nov 6, 2017)

Ramah said:


> I assume you applied online.
> 
> If your partner has completed an online application for sponsorship then there's no need to upload a paper copy


Thank you for your lovely reply!


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

Tibs said:


> Thank you for your lovely reply!


You're welcome!

Best of luck with your application


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

The website under that visa explains it:

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/801-#tab-content-1


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

If our resident RMA CCMS is correct in the rumors, Form 40SP is now obsolete.


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

ampk said:


> If our resident RMA CCMS is correct in the rumors, Form 40SP is now obsolete.


Really?? Paper applications still exist though, don't they??

Or has the sponsor assessment before application been implemented now??


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

The website very clearly states instructions for online applications to have sponsors apply online and paper applications use the paper form. Wgat ampk if referencing is the word that they are trying to make it so you don't use the paper form for online apps. There was a thread recently somewhere mentioning it.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes CCMS suggested that unconfirmed report/s among other things as of today - form 40 SP is obsolete and no more paper applications for Partner Visas.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/252010-17-november-changes.html


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

It must be very annoying dealing with paper apps these days when the online system can be so much more efficient.


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

Thanks for that both, good to know 

In this day and age where most people have access to the internet, I'm not sure why some still use paper applications when the online application is an option for them.

It'll be interesting to see what changes do come into affect.


----------



## tijanaoc (Mar 13, 2017)

No more paper apps

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/252954-partner-visa-changes-18-november-2017-a.html


----------



## al_ghazal (Nov 19, 2016)

Skybluebrewer said:


> It must be very annoying dealing with paper apps these days when the online system can be so much more efficient.


You're being far too optimistic about how efficient the systems actually are ??


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

al_ghazal said:


> Skybluebrewer said:
> 
> 
> > It must be very annoying dealing with paper apps these days when the online system can be so much more efficient.
> ...


You don't think so?

I don't think Sky is saying it's the best system in the world but I agree that it's so much more efficient than paper applications.


----------

